# July 2014 Photo Assignment - Motion



## ThePhilosopher (Jul 5, 2014)

Month two, I thought for a while about what to do this month and it's something I rather enjoy.

I'd like there to be some sort of Q&A that goes along with the images, whether it be technical or artistic in nature. The objective of this is get you shooting and looking for symmetry in your shots, not to cull your backlog of photos.

Try to not clutter the thread with too many images of your own (to keep the critique workflow manageable) and try to provide helpful critique to others (as it pertains to the theme and the technicalities of shooting).

Capture motion: panning shots, long exposures, freeze action - get out there and shoot it.


----------



## Tang (Jul 5, 2014)

nice assignment! can't wait to give this one a shot.


----------



## Philligan (Jul 6, 2014)

Aw man, I wish I'd seen this before I shot the club last night, I could have specifically shot some for this.


----------



## MoshJosh (Jul 6, 2014)

so this is my first attempt at fireworks and messing around with the bulb exposure setting


----------



## Tang (Jul 6, 2014)

What camera are you using man?


----------



## MoshJosh (Jul 6, 2014)

Tang said:


> What camera are you using man?



cannon t3i 50mm 1.8f lens (probably not ideal but hey) 

settings were bulb 8.0f 800 iso I think(I was messing around with different settings so I might be a little off)


----------



## tank (Jul 8, 2014)

venice


----------



## MFB (Jul 10, 2014)

I'll be giving as much rep as humanly possible to whomever shoots night-time light trails. When I was shooting with film a few years ago that was one of my favorite things to shoot, just set a long exposure time with a high f-stop and see what happened.


----------



## Ghost40 (Jul 10, 2014)

Unfortunately I'm at work and I cannot upload my photo from the workstation, but i can link the photo from my website:

Zenfolio | David Knife Photography | Still Life | Photo 1


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jul 10, 2014)

Nice fireworks guys, and MFB - I've been waiting to shoot something like that for some time. Now to convince myself to get up in the morning before the sun tomorrow.


----------



## Philligan (Jul 10, 2014)

Hey, I forgot about this one. My buddy and his girlfriend did this on Canada day. I think it came out looking kinda terrifying. 



Scary smiley face by philbabbey, on Flickr


----------



## Tang (Jul 11, 2014)

We've got a little motion here, a little motion there.



ghost chihuahua (16x9) by nrrfed, on Flickr


----------



## Philligan (Jul 12, 2014)

I finally got some actual motion! I froze it, though. 



Jump by philbabbey, on Flickr


----------



## Tang (Jul 13, 2014)

Is implied motion acceptable?


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jul 13, 2014)

I'd say yes.


----------



## Tang (Jul 14, 2014)

last one I post this month.. promise!



lizard hunters by nrrfed, on Flickr


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jul 14, 2014)

I say keep them coming, try some longer exposure and rear curtain sync.


----------



## Philligan (Jul 14, 2014)

edit: Sorry, my wifi's being brutal right now, I have no idea how I ended up quoting my own post.

I got my sd cards back from the last wedding, so I'll cull through those tomorrow if I have time. I should have some good action shots from the reception.



Jump by philbabbey, on Flickr


----------



## Neilzord (Jul 22, 2014)

Just seen this! allways good for a photo challenge. I'll have a go at this before the month is out!


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jul 22, 2014)

For the grins:


----------



## aciek_l (Jul 29, 2014)




----------

